# Lega, Morisi indagato per droga



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2021)

L'ex social manager del leader della Lega Matteo Salvini, *Luca Morisi*, è stato *indagato *dalla procura di Verona per *possesso di droga*. Morisi, recentemente, aveva deciso di lasciare il suo incarico di guru della comunicazione del leader leghista.


----------



## morokan (27 Settembre 2021)

chissà Matteo, se va a citofonare.....


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'ex social manager del leader della Lega Matteo Salvini, *Luca Morisi*, è stato *indagato *dalla procura di Verona per *possesso di droga*. Morisi, recentemente, aveva deciso di lasciare il suo incarico di guru della comunicazione del leader leghista.


 
Ma veramente ?? Colui che ha fatto le barricate contro la Cannabis era un utilizzatore di droghe pesanti ?
colui sul quale Salveeene ha costruito la sua fortuna a suon di post anti immigrati “ perché spacciano” è stato indagato per droga.

hahahahaha


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Settembre 2021)

Queste belle notizie arrivano sempre ad 1-2 settimane dalle amministrative


----------



## Route66 (27 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'ex social manager del leader della Lega Matteo Salvini, *Luca Morisi*, è stato *indagato *dalla procura di Verona per *possesso di droga*. Morisi, recentemente, aveva deciso di lasciare il suo incarico di guru della comunicazione del leader leghista.


Sempre detto che i social creano dipendenza...


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Settembre 2021)

Con questa faccia e con questi post c'era da aspettarselo che erano tutto frutto di viaggi psichedelici


----------



## ARKANA (27 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'ex social manager del leader della Lega Matteo Salvini, *Luca Morisi*, è stato *indagato *dalla procura di Verona per *possesso di droga*. Morisi, recentemente, aveva deciso di lasciare il suo incarico di guru della comunicazione del leader leghista.


Chissà se il capitone invocherà anche per il buon morisi i lavori forzati con la palla al piede o se userà come il suo solito il metodo dei due pesi e delle due misure a seconda di come gli fa comodo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'ex social manager del leader della Lega Matteo Salvini, *Luca Morisi*, è stato *indagato *dalla procura di Verona per *possesso di droga*. Morisi, recentemente, aveva deciso di lasciare il suo incarico di guru della comunicazione del leader leghista.


Lo conobbi. 
Personaggio che mi ha sempre fatto una strana impressione. 
Comunque, innocente fino a prova contraria come tutti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Lo conobbi.
> Personaggio che mi ha sempre fatto una strana impressione.
> Comunque, innocente fino a prova contraria come tutti.


Ma se ha già fatto un post in cui si scusa. 
Penso che valga come ammissione di colpa


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma se ha già fatto un post in cui si scusa.
> Penso che valga come ammissione di colpa


Si, è un'indagine che parte da agosto dove hanno praticamente colto i colpevoli in flagrante. Brutta gente e questo era pure professore universitario.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2021)

Che degrado.

Comunque, sarebbe bello fare test antidroga a tutti i parlamentari e quelli che gli girano intorno. Sai le risate...


----------



## danjr (27 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Lo conobbi.
> Personaggio che mi ha sempre fatto una strana impressione.
> Comunque, innocente fino a prova contraria come tutti.


Va beh, si è dimesso... indagato... però si lascia il beneficio del dubbio a chiunque. Io frequentai un corso all'università che teneva lui nel lontano 2006 o 2007


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma se ha già fatto un post in cui si scusa.
> Penso che valga come ammissione di colpa


Si, ho visto.
Ma resta comunque innocente fino a sentenza di condanna.


----------



## Marilson (27 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si, ho visto.
> Ma resta comunque innocente fino a sentenza di condanna.



ma, esattamente, innocente rispetto a cosa? Che cosa avrebbe fatto? Non ha mica ammazzato qualcuno


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ma, esattamente, innocente rispetto a cosa? Che cosa avrebbe fatto? Non ha mica ammazzato qualcuno



E' indagato per spaccio a minorenni.
Di questo lui si discolpa. Per ora gli hanno trovato la droga in casa, lui ha ammesso di farne uso e chiede scusa "come uomo".


----------



## Zenos (27 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Che degrado.
> 
> Comunque, sarebbe bello fare test antidroga a tutti i parlamentari e quelli che gli girano intorno. Sai le risate...


Le iene fecero un servizio anni fa con test anonimi. Non fu mai mandato in onda.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Che degrado.
> 
> Comunque, sarebbe bello fare test antidroga a tutti i parlamentari e quelli che gli girano intorno. Sai le risate...


In base alla mia personale esperienza, posso dirti che secondo me una stima di 1/3 che ne fanno uso almeno saltuariamente non è affatto esagerata. 
A Bruxelles, fai pure la metà (anche se varia molto da paesi a paesi)


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Settembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Va beh, si è dimesso... indagato... però si lascia il beneficio del dubbio a chiunque. Io frequentai un corso all'università che teneva lui nel lontano 2006 o 2007


corso su quale argomento, se si può sapere?


----------



## danjr (27 Settembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> corso su quale argomento, se si uò sapere?


Faceva un corso che si chiamava qualcosa tipo "informatica filosofica", la parte più interessante era sul modo corretto di fare le ricerche sui motori di ricerca e sui vari portali dedicati..


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Le iene fecero un servizio anni fa con test anonimi. Non fu mai mandato in onda.


Mi ricordo.
Il fatto stesso che non sia stato messo in onda ha solo un significato.

Altrimenti l' avrebbero trasmesso a reti unificate


----------



## Marilson (27 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' indagato per spaccio a minorenni.
> Di questo lui si discolpa. Per ora gli hanno trovato la droga in casa, lui ha ammesso di farne uso e chiede scusa "come uomo".


Ok, allora e' un altro discorso. Spaccio a minorenni direi decisamente non va bene.


----------



## Marilson (27 Settembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Le iene fecero un servizio anni fa con test anonimi. Non fu mai mandato in onda.


Basterebbe analizzare le acque nere di Montecitorio per avere una stima piu o meno esatta di quanta roba gira in quel palazzo (molta, a mio dire)


----------



## __king george__ (27 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'ex social manager del leader della Lega Matteo Salvini, *Luca Morisi*, è stato *indagato *dalla procura di Verona per *possesso di droga*. Morisi, recentemente, aveva deciso di lasciare il suo incarico di guru della comunicazione del leader leghista.


Salvini ha usato parole vergognose che gli hanno fatto fare una figura (almeno ai miei occhi) altrettanto vergognosa

ha detto: "Morisi è un amico che ha sbagliato e quando un amico sbaglia..ci si arrabbia..anche duramente..e poi gli si tende la mano"

COSA????

e a Mohamed di 23 anni marocchino invece la mano non si tende allora? fai vomitare Matteo

o si è morbidi con tutti o si è duri con tutti..io rispetto entrambe le posizione ma con coerenza 

ma figurati se la parola coerenza fa parte dei politici..


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Salvini ha usato parole vergognose che gli hanno fatto fare una figura (almeno ai miei occhi) altrettanto vergognosa
> 
> ha detto: "Morisi è un amico che ha sbagliato e quando un amico sbaglia..ci si arrabbia..anche duramente..e poi gli si tende la mano"
> 
> ...


Vabbè ma stiamo parlando di un altro re delle giravolte su. Da anti-euro a pro-Draghi, basta questo. E lo dico io, che ci ho creduto pure per qualche anno nella "nuova" Lega partita nel 2013.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Che degrado.
> 
> Comunque, sarebbe bello fare test antidroga a tutti i parlamentari e quelli che gli girano intorno. Sai le risate...


Un bel greenpass antidroga


----------



## vota DC (27 Settembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Salvini ha usato parole vergognose che gli hanno fatto fare una figura (almeno ai miei occhi) altrettanto vergognosa
> 
> ha detto: "Morisi è un amico che ha sbagliato e quando un amico sbaglia..ci si arrabbia..anche duramente..e poi gli si tende la mano"
> 
> ...


È andata di lusso. Con la Cartabia che condona tutto e la Dadone scelta da Draghi stesso poteva finire che Salvini sfruttava la situazione per appoggiare il referendum imminente.


----------



## jumpy65 (27 Settembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Salvini ha usato parole vergognose che gli hanno fatto fare una figura (almeno ai miei occhi) altrettanto vergognosa
> 
> ha detto: "Morisi è un amico che ha sbagliato e quando un amico sbaglia..ci si arrabbia..anche duramente..e poi gli si tende la mano"
> 
> ...


Non sono affatto leghista ma credo sia uscito come meglio non poteva da una situazione imbarazzante. 
Da quanto ho letto il Morisi ha ammesso l'uso e nient'altro. Sullo spaccio c'è la denuncia che andrà provata. I magistrati hanno affermato cosa di poco conto


----------



## Dexter (28 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Che degrado.
> 
> Comunque, sarebbe bello fare test antidroga a tutti i parlamentari e quelli che gli girano intorno. Sai le risate...


Mi stupirebbe se venisse fuori una percentuale inferiore al 25% di "positivi" (alla bamba, no al covid )


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'ex social manager del leader della Lega Matteo Salvini, *Luca Morisi*, è stato *indagato *dalla procura di Verona per *possesso di droga*. Morisi, recentemente, aveva deciso di lasciare il suo incarico di guru della comunicazione del leader leghista.


Ovviamente Salvini minimizza.. Gli amichetti vanno bene anche se drogati..


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Settembre 2021)

Quindi secondo il capitone Morisi è un poverino che va trattato bene perchè " può succedere "

Ovviamente vale solo per lui no ?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Settembre 2021)

Ad una settimana dalle amministrative....nessuno che ci fa caso


----------



## admin (28 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente Salvini minimizza.. Gli amichetti vanno bene anche se drogati..


Ovvio che ognuno tiri acqua al proprio mulino. Repubblica dedica il titolo principale a Morisi però allo stesso tempo esalta gli stili di vita dun “rapper”/politico (Molto più di Morisi) che si è autoproclamato tossicodipendente.


----------



## Nevergiveup (28 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'ex social manager del leader della Lega Matteo Salvini, *Luca Morisi*, è stato *indagato *dalla procura di Verona per *possesso di droga*. Morisi, recentemente, aveva deciso di lasciare il suo incarico di guru della comunicazione del leader leghista.


Non è certo colpa di Salvini se questo Morisi spaccia o commette qualsivoglia tipo di illecito... così come non è colpa di ogni immigrato che vive sul suolo italiano se circolano stupefacenti. Due pesi, due misure a seconda di ciò che è funzionale ai sondaggi e a cavalcare il disagio sui social come sempre... omuncoli.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ad una settimana dalle amministrative....nessuno che ci fa caso


Ma dai su, hanno trovato la droga in casa.
Di che parliamo?


----------



## gabri65 (28 Settembre 2021)

Certo che i politci si sono scelti proprio dei geni in quanto a comunicazione, eh.

Casalino, adesso 'sto drogato mezzo delinquente ... Complimenti, meglio tenere vivo il degrado.


----------



## Shmuk (28 Settembre 2021)

Oggi leggo che la cessione di droga sarebbe avvenuta durante un festino GAIo...


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ovvio che ognuno tiri acqua al proprio mulino. Repubblica dedica il titolo principale a Morisi però allo stesso tempo esalta gli stili di vita dun “rapper”/politico (Molto più di Morisi) che si è autoproclamato tossicodipendente.


Esatto.. Un mondo di ipocriti


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> *Certo che i politci si sono scelti proprio dei geni in quanto a comunicazione, eh.*
> 
> Casalino, adesso 'sto drogato mezzo delinquente ... Complimenti, meglio tenere vivo il degrado.


C'è da dire che sia Morisi che Casalino si sono dimostrati anche efficaci, a modo loro. I profili social di Salvini e Conte se sono cresciuti molto è anche grazie a loro. Che poi Casalino fosse ulteriormente imbarazzante, in quanto cercava l'apparizione ad ogni costo (da ricordare quando le telecamere cercavano le più incredibili inquadrature per riprendere sia lui che Conte LOL) oltre a mettersi in mezzo alle scelte politiche, sono d'accordo. C'è da dire che anche questo Morisi a quanto pare era molto di più. Stamattina, ho letto un articolo del Fatto dove c'era scritto che uno vicino a Salvini ha dichiarato "Ora viene giù tutto", proprio perché dietro questo qui c'era molto di più che una semplice strategia di comunicazione. Solito schifo insomma.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma dai su, hanno trovato la droga in casa.
> Di che parliamo?



Ma su quello niente da dire.
Anzi,se davvero spacciava,che lo buttino pure dentro.
Però,coincidenze,ogni volta succede sempre prima delle votazioni.

E sempre verso una certa parte politica 
O meglio,verso quella parte politica che non si chiama con le iniziali P&D


----------



## David Drills (28 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ovvio che ognuno tiri acqua al proprio mulino. Repubblica dedica il titolo principale a Morisi però allo stesso tempo esalta gli stili di vita dun “rapper”/politico (Molto più di Morisi) che si è autoproclamato tossicodipendente.


Il problema è che uno, Morisi (e chi gli sta dietro) fa la morale, giustifica il caso Cucchi, è per i "sacri valori cristiani" e contro il degrado. Gli altri (il rapper che non so chi sia, Repubblica) no. 

Come sempre è l'ipocrisia che dà fastidio: come per i pentastellati, che ci hanno fracassato anni con l'honestà... E' ovvio che ne bastano un paio di disonesti per fargli notare "Hai visto? Anche voi!"


----------



## David Drills (28 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma su quello niente da dire.
> Anzi,se davvero spacciava,che lo buttino pure dentro.
> Però,coincidenze,ogni volta succede sempre prima delle votazioni.
> 
> ...


Mi sembri giovane, quindi non so se ti ricordi... Ma ogni volta che le toghe rosse o quel pagliaccio di Travaglio hanno indagato il Berlusca prima delle elezioni, gli hanno regalato dal 5 al 10%. Tranquillo che gli italiani non si lasciano abbindolare dalle indagini a orologeria...


----------



## admin (28 Settembre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Il problema è che uno, Morisi (e chi gli sta dietro) fa la morale, giustifica il caso Cucchi, è per i "sacri valori cristiani" e contro il degrado. Gli altri (il rapper che non so chi sia, Repubblica) no.
> 
> Come sempre è l'ipocrisia che dà fastidio: come per i pentastellati, che ci hanno fracassato anni con l'honestà... E' ovvio che ne bastano un paio di disonesti per fargli notare "Hai visto? Anche voi!"


Come no? Non ha perso tempo per fare la morale a Morisi e a Salvini. Dall'alto della sua integrità morale...


----------



## David Drills (28 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come no? Non ha perso tempo per fare la morale a Morisi e a Salvini. Dall'alto della sua integrità morale...


Dici? Secondo me è più un "fare la morale alla loro morale", ma non lo so con certezza perchè piuttosto che leggere Repubblica mi cavo gli occhi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Settembre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Mi sembri giovane, quindi non so se ti ricordi... Ma ogni volta che le toghe rosse o quel pagliaccio di Travaglio hanno indagato il Berlusca prima delle elezioni, gli hanno regalato dal 5 al 10%. Tranquillo che gli italiani non si lasciano abbindolare dalle indagini a orologeria...


Beh,ma da allora è passata un'era geologica 
A quel tempo bastava Mediaset a tirare un pò di acqua al proprio mulino.

Ora è tutto social e gli influencer "comandano"
Guarda fedez e i suoi 13 milioni di follower.
Dal momento che le posizioni (politiche) di fedez sono note,basterebbe un singolo post per spostare un enorme quantità di voti. Ovviamente voti dei più giovani, i più influenzabili.

E se è vero che la maggior parte delle persone che lo seguono sono minorenni,beh,un giorno compiranno 18 anni e li si che saranno dolori


----------



## gabri65 (28 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che sia Morisi che Casalino si sono dimostrati anche efficaci, a modo loro. I profili social di Salvini e Conte se sono cresciuti molto è anche grazie a loro. Che poi Casalino fosse ulteriormente imbarazzante, in quanto cercava l'apparizione ad ogni costo (da ricordare quando le telecamere cercavano le più incredibili inquadrature per riprendere sia lui che Conte LOL) oltre a mettersi in mezzo alle scelte politiche, sono d'accordo. C'è da dire che anche questo Morisi a quanto pare era molto di più. Stamattina, ho letto un articolo del Fatto dove c'era scritto che uno vicino a Salvini ha dichiarato "Ora viene giù tutto", proprio perché dietro questo qui c'era molto di più che una semplice strategia di comunicazione. Solito schifo insomma.



Ah certo, che siano a modo loro degli astuti virtuosi delle strategie di marketing politico non ci piove.

Lo scenario è a livelli inimmaginabili, in peggioramento. Inutile risottolineare che è solo ed esclusivamente merito del cittadino medio, che continua a sguazzare demenzialmente in 'sta roba.

Guarda te che situazione, siamo andati, come paese. Poi se un bel giorno arriverà il salatissimo conto allora succederà l'inevitabile. Sta a loro essere bravi a sedarci in continuazione fino ad una morte serena e senza sussulti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come no? Non ha perso tempo per fare la morale a Morisi e a Salvini. Dall'alto della sua integrità morale...



A Fedez la droga non la trovano di certo in casa.
Non ce n'è bisogno: ce l'ha già tutta in corpo e nel cervello.


----------



## danjr (28 Settembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> corso su quale argomento, se si uò sapere?


Faceva un corso che si chiamava qualcosa tipo "informatica filosofica", la parte più interessante era sul modo corretto di fare le ricerche sui motori di ricerca e sui vari portali dedicati..


admin ha scritto:


> Come no? Non ha perso tempo per fare la morale a Morisi e a Salvini. Dall'alto della sua integrità morale...


La bestia era proprio questo: aspettare che qualcuno cadesse in fallo per qualcosa e far girare a mille la macchina del fango e la gogna pubblica. Umanamente morisi può aver sbagliato e può anche essere compreso, ma pubblicamente si deve prendere su di se quello che in un certo senso ha creato… (il fango del web)


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Faceva un corso che si chiamava qualcosa tipo "informatica filosofica", la parte più interessante era sul modo corretto di fare le ricerche sui motori di ricerca e sui vari portali dedicati..
> 
> *La bestia era proprio questo: aspettare che qualcuno cadesse in fallo per qualcosa e far girare a mille la macchina del fango e la gogna pubblica. Umanamente morisi può aver sbagliato e può anche essere compreso, ma pubblicamente si deve prendere su di se quello che in un certo senso ha creato… (il fango del web)*


Beh mica è il solo Morisi a farlo (ed è un modello che assolutamente non condivido e va assolutamente condannato perchè i processi si fanno in aula). Un esempio? Twitter è l'eccellenza di queste cose. Una persona tipo, dice in un'intervista un proprio pensiero e se ha espresso, anche pacatamente, un parere "controtendenza" contro un politico o un vip "protetto" mediaticamente, parte la gogna mediatica con l'hashtag del suo nome che diventa tendenza mondiale. I social, in certi casi, sono il male e Morisi era solo una delle tante pecore ad usufruire di questo sistema marcio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Beh mica è il solo Morisi a farlo (ed è un modello che assolutamente non condivido e va assolutamente condannato perchè i processi si fanno in aula). Un esempio? Twitter è l'eccellenza di queste cose. Una persona tipo, dice in un'intervista un proprio pensiero e se ha espresso, anche pacatamente, un parere "controtendenza" contro un politico o un vip "protetto" mediaticamente, parte la gogna mediatica con l'hashtag del suo nome che diventa tendenza mondiale. I social, in certi casi, sono il male e Morisi era solo una delle tante pecore ad usufruire di questo sistema marcio.



Travaglio e Grillo sono stati i padri fondatori di questo metodo. Questo sfigato ha solo "modernizzato" la pratica usando Twitter.

Twitter è una fogna, chiunque scrive di politica o temi sociali su Twitter ,di qualunque partito, fa parte della fogna.
Dovrebbe essere relegato solo ai commenti sul GF Vip.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Ottobre 2021)

@fabri47 ti prego aggiorna la notizia 

Quindi fatemi capire, il palandino della lotta alla legalizzazione e pro famiglia era :

A casa sua con un modello a far roba con un piattino con dentro coca e una bottiglia di droga dello stupro.

Oltre ogni limite possibile... rido da 2 ore.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> @fabri47 ti prego aggiorna la notizia
> 
> Quindi fatemi capire, il palandino della lotta alla legalizzazione e pro famiglia era :
> 
> ...



Ahi ahi. Cortocircuito mentale in arrivo per i vari "Zan".

Comunque si stanno un pò confondendo i ruoli. Sto scemo (basta guardarlo in faccia) è (era) un social media manager. Non un politico.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ahi ahi. Cortocircuito mentale in arrivo per i vari "Zan".
> 
> Comunque si stanno un pò confondendo i ruoli. Sto scemo (basta guardarlo in faccia) è (era) un social media manager. Non un politico.


Ma io mi immagino sto Morisi che scriveva i testi e i post per Salveene sulla famiglia, sul bandire tutte le droghe leggere e poi andava a casa e si appartava con il modello di turno.

Pensa come l'ha vissuta malissimo, fingere di essere un altra persona per anni.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> @fabri47 ti prego aggiorna la notizia
> 
> Quindi fatemi capire, il palandino della lotta alla legalizzazione e pro famiglia era :
> 
> ...


Grazie per l'aggiornamento. Purtroppo, inspiegabilmente, non posso modificare i post principali, quindi devi chiedere a qualcun altro di più sopra di me per eventuali modifiche nel topic stesso.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma io mi immagino sto Morisi che scriveva i testi e i post per Salveene sulla famiglia, sul bandire tutte le droghe leggere e poi andava a casa e si appartava con il modello di turno.
> 
> Pensa come l'ha vissuta malissimo, fingere di essere un altra persona per anni.


Non lo sai che sono tutti così? Come i paladini dell'immigrazione che poi non vogliono i migranti a Capalbio, loro super residenza estiva. E poi c'è chi vota sta gente, da una parte e dall'altra.


----------



## mandraghe (1 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ahi ahi. Cortocircuito mentale in arrivo per i vari "Zan".






Ovviamente in questo caso non si parla di gay, di non binari et similia. In questo caso si rispolverano vecchi termini quali


----------



## mandraghe (1 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Non lo sai che sono tutti così? Come i paladini dell'immigrazione che poi non vogliono i migranti a Capalbio, loro super residenza estiva. E poi c'è chi vota sta gente, da una parte e dall'altra.




Villa di Capalbio con annessa cuccia per cani dove "misteriosamente" vengono trovati decine di migliaia di euro. Senza che la Cirinnà ne sapesse nulla, ovviamente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ahi ahi. Cortocircuito mentale in arrivo per i vari "Zan".



Sono spettacolari. Spettacolari.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (1 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (1 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------

